

Exceptional acquires Ranger Monitoring - usiegj00
http://blog.exceptional.io/news/we-acquire-ranger-io-to-give-monitoring-shot-in-the-arm/

======
benarent
The team is pumped to make the announcement of the acquisition. It's been a
pleasure working with Shay Frendt.

We'll be follow up with more information about the integration in next week,
but for anyone at AWS Re:Invent. We'll be throwing a launch party tonight
[http://blog.exceptional.io/event/exceptional-invites-you-
to-...](http://blog.exceptional.io/event/exceptional-invites-you-to-
awsreinvent-closing-party/) and keeping on the theme of Ranger. We'll be
making an official launch event at a shooting range tomorrow. A few spaces are
still available. <http://launch.ranger.io>

~~~
pm
I saw the link to Airbrake on that announcement, and Airbrake is showing the
AWS Beanstalk PHP Application page, with appropriate details of the PHP
installation.

------
chubot
Is there a list of cloud services that do exception reporting, or monitoring
somewhere?

I've seen a least a dozen over the last few months. It seems like a very
crowded space. Is this a new thing?

Heroku and AWS seem to be the popular targets. How do all these services
differ from one another?

~~~
svmegatron
I'd love to see this list too. I currently use airbrake & newrelic - what else
is out there these days?

~~~
brianr
Since you asked... I'm working on a product in this space. Check out
<http://ratchet.io> . Collects and aggregates errors from rails, javascript,
php, python, etc.

------
ejain
Any such services that work well with (i.e. have official support for) Java
applications? Other than New Relic, which requires a rather pricey "Pro"
subscription for exception reporting...

------
dylanz
Congratulations gentlemen!

------
edithsan
Nice!

